
Photo Sharing Site Fotolog Acquired By French Company Hi Media For $90 Million - staunch
http://www.paidcontent.org/entry/419-photo-sharing-site-fotolog-acquired-by-french-company-hi-media-report/
======
kingnothing
This is one of the first big deals I've heard about outside of the US,
although I'm not sure why the site attracted such a large audience with Flickr
already out there.

Anyone have any ideas?

~~~
mpc
I'm not sure either. Flickr is far superior to this app... I'm amazed at the
amount of photos and users on this site.

90 million sounds crazy for this

~~~
brlewis
"Users typically post only one picture a day but may spend several hours a
month adding poems or commentary and leaving messages for friends."

Sounds like users are doing different things with fotolog than one would do
with flickr. Yes, they're both photo-sharing sites. But you could just as
easily say news.yc is just another text-sharing site among millions.

------
sharpshoot
In large categories such as photo sharing or social networking there are
always going to be big players which conquer differntly because of geographic
separation.

It may have been the case that Flickr is more amenable to word-of-mouth
traffic in western countries relative to fotolog in south america. Maybe it
was the seeding.

